# My betta has a enourmous belly..!?!!



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey everybody, 
I need some help. My buddy has a really big belly, like he was pregnant or constipate..lol
I changed 50% of his water...and it didn't change about it...
I'm try to figure out what's going on. Can you help me.

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry your Betta isn't well....have a few questions....

How long have you had him, how big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes, water temp, filter, live plants, tank mates, additives used, appetite and type/amount food/feeding.....any other symptoms other than the big tummy....is he still eating and pooping, any buoyancy problems, lethargic, clamp fins....etc.......can you post a pic...


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

*Thanks!*


How long have you had him? about one year....
How big is the tank? 13 gallons 
how much and how often are the water changes? every week, like 25 or 50%
water temp? around 78 fareh...
filter? non, it's broken...
live plants? 3 plants
tank mates? i had 1 shrimp...well, last time i saw him...
additives used? when i changed water for chlore...
appetite and type/amount food/feeding.....3 kinds of food 
Any other symptoms other than the big tummy....is he still eating and pooping (i don't know), any buoyancy problems, lethargic, clamp fins....etc.......he's still continue to do some bubbles. My Gf told me that it could be possible than he ate my last shrimp...!?!?!
can you post a pic? i will try today...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats good...if the only thing is a big tummy...I would fast for 2-3 days and watch him-and make a 50% water change...if he start to have other symptoms or the tummy doesn't decrease in size....let us know and we can give you the Epsom salt treatment....

Keep us posted.....


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

**

Ok, but i already do that..i fast him for 3-4 days..and then one pellet par day and notthing change....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If he is otherwise acting his normal self and you are fasting him...you may need to change brands of food.....I would get several different types and feed very small meals several times a day and if you have access to mosquito larva...offer a rinsed larva once a day...a pic would really help......


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

ok, i'm going to take a picture of him and change his food.
thanks again...!!!


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

*Bad news!!!*

i visited a petshop and they told me than it can be a dropsy. I searched for this disease and i learned that my buddymay recover with no treatment and may die despite it. 
However, his still eating like before..i changed his water and i will changed agai but....MY BUDDY WILL BE DIE..NOOOOH....!!! 

i'm sad...


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

If his scales aren't pine-cone-ing - (sticking out) it might not be dropsy, and bettas can recover from dropsy. I think it might be time for epsom salt either way! There are also medications that can fix diseases, although I haven't had to try them. Epsom salt and shallow clean water fixed my guy when his scales started sticking out.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd go with OFL's recommendation. Also, are one of the meals you feed him freeze dried bloodworms? Those are notorious for bloating a belly, not to mention have no nutrients so only good for an occasional treat.


----------



## bby1984 (Jul 18, 2011)

That freeze dried (FD) foods don't retain nutrients is misinformation. It is true that freeze drying negates some of the nutrients in foods but not any more than any other non-live food preparation method (Drying/processing of flakes, freezing foods etc.). FD foods also retain their nutrients longer than most other food preparation methods. Storing non-live foods (including flakes and FD) in the freezer greatly increases its shelf life. I have fed using freeze dried foods for years. I use freeze dried foods in my food selection to condition breeders with much success. Choosing high quality FD foods is important. Also, with frozen foods it is best to thaw and rinse them in tank water before feeding. With high quality FD foods stirring them in tank water for around ten seconds prepares them for feeding without the concern for bloating. I am very much a supporter of freeze dried foods as a part of a balanced feeding regiment. 

Sorry to go off topic but I felt that needed to be stated. 

Why still no pic? :-?


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

**








Here....!!!!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

bloated


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

**

Can i do something to this...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It looks like a tumor to me- which nothing can be done.


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

It may be dropsy....I havent heard of the bloating as a symptom, but it seems like he has popeye.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't really tell if he has pop-eye or not by this picture... 
And no, bloating isn't a symptom of pop-eye. 

Maybe try feeding him daphnia...see if that doesn't stop the bloating. You could also try Epsom salt.


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello, 
For your information, he doesn't have a popeye...
He eats like before...but it's seem that today, his belly are more bigger than before...

if i understand...he will die soon


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you treated him at all? 
Are his scales raised?


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

You suggested me Epsom salt but i don't know how to buy it, how to apply, how much to use, and how often. 
When you talk about Epsom Salt, are you talking the same salt, i can buy in the pet shop for salt aquarium...
thanks


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

yes, his sclaes are raise...
for the treated, a petshop told me that it could be a dropsy and he will die soon. The petshop told me that there is no cure.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

No Epsom salt you can get at your local drugstore. Make sure it has no scents or color- just plain epsom salt. 
In your case, I'd treat with 2tsp/ gallon. 

If his scales are raised, then yes- it's dropsy. You can treat him and see if he'll get better, but all you can do right now is add the Epsom salt and Maracyn 1 and 2.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If your Betta is otherwise acting and eating okay.....he may not need Epsom salt....make some 50% water only changes for 2 days and hold food....then reduce the amount you feed...small frequent meals is best of a good quality varied diet....sometimes it can be the food itself and you need to change brands/type.....

If he is symptomatic-other than the large tummy....buoyancy issues, stops eating, pooping, lethargic, hiding, clamp fins....etc.......he may need to be QT in a small container and Epsom salt (Not aquarium salt) 2tsp/gal, tannins-along with 100% daily water changes for 10-14 days....

If he is also showing the symptom of dropsy or scale sticking up/pine cone appearance.....he may be in system shut down and often they don't recover once it stages out....

Epsom salt is different than the aquarium salt you get at the pet shop.....you can usually find Epsom salt (Magnesium sulfate) at most stores that has a pharmacy dept like Wal Mart....unscented.......


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, tanks for the information. If i undersant i need to put 2tsp/ gallon. If i have a 23 litres...i need to put 12 tsp of this product. 
Maracyn 1 and 2...is what, i often, how tio buy it, much to use...!?!?!?!


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think u need Maracyn though. If it tumor or dropsy then medications not going to help anyway. I think Oldfishlady recommendation is the best. And yes u need 12 tst for 23 liters because 23 L = about 6 gall. If u can pre mix the salt before you using it. But it better to QT him it will be easier for u to change the water and u can pre mix salt in the 1 gall jug for the right dosage.

Maracyn 1 and 2 is good for gram negative and gram positive bacteria. It good medications but i don't think it will help your betta. 

Let us know how is ur betta.


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

did i need to this every week or only one time ..and waiting...!!!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

The salt you use *every day*. Do 100% daily water changes and then re-add the 2tsp/gal of Epsom salt. Only use the salt for up to 10 days though. 

Is there any change?


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

ok, if i understand...i changed my water every day until i can see any change....!!!
thanks...!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, that's correct. 

How is your betta?


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

?!?! big belly


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

No change? Still a big belly?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

yikes! Its already been 10 days


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Has it!? Oh my...  

Ok, well take him off the salt and just try clean water for a week.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

well it was 10 days since he started this post. so 10 days at least since his betta is bloated. Not sure when he started salt treatments


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

>_< This poor fish!


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

*information...*

To everyone...
it's about 2 week that my fish is sick....
yesterday, i began the treatement...
i will try the treatement but i don't think he will made it...
but well, i will to give him the best treatement possible :*(


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

mmm it's about 3 weeks


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah ok, so 3-ish weeks since you first noticed the symptoms and only a day of treatment. Alright- keep on the salt medication then.  
I hope everything turns out alright! Good luck!


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

How is your betta?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i hope hes gonna be okay.


----------



## diegoquebec (Aug 12, 2011)

I began the treatement 6-8 days ago (Epsom salt), but notting change...
I will continue this treatement until the end. 
He's now 4 weeks sick  However, he eats like a shark.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

So cute! I think you don’t need to use Epsom salt any more. Just clean water. I think your betta has a tumor. I know Oldfishlady will see this thread so wait for her advice. But I think you don’t need to treat him with Epsom salt any longer.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

After a long fight with disease that began in august...my big boy is dead...
One's again...Dropsy killed another beautiful fish...


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

sorry...but he was loved..i hope you will adopt another betta. If you will, make sure you disinfect the tank though. And hot water not enough. Let the forum know and we will give you instructions on that, if you need it... You did everything you could ,you was a good parent. Unfortunately they like all other pats get sick...


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

maybe he ate somthing big like a leaf from your plant


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

diegoquebec said:


> He's now 4 weeks sick  However, he eats like a shark.


How much do you feed him? You might need to cut back on the food.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a really old thread.....8-31-2011......best not to bring them up unless the OP post an update....


----------

